# [hibernate] show_sql: Werte der Parameter anzeigen



## kartoffelsack (25. Okt 2006)

wenn ich in hibernate show_sql auf true setze, werden mir erzeugten statements angezeigt

z.B.

```
insert 
    into
        CUSTOMER
        (FAMILY_NAME, GIVEN_NAME, title, ENCODED_GIVEN_NAME, ENCODED_FAMILY_NAME, salutation, company, street, zip, city, state, COUNTRY_ID, email, ip, phone, MOBILE_PHONE, SHORT_ID, id) 
    values
        (?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)
```

Was ich jetzt aber auch noch gerne sehen würde wären die konkret verwendeten werte statt der Fragezeichen.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?[/code]


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Okt 2006)

Meines Wissens gibt es die Möglichkeit nicht. Schon alleine aus Datenschutzgründen 
Hibernate wird in vielen großen Unternehmen eingesetzt und wenn da ein Entwickler auf die Idee käme alles mitzuloggen..uiui..
"Na lieber Nachbar, wohin hast du wieder Geld überwiesen?"


----------



## kartoffelsack (25. Okt 2006)

Naja, für den entwickler wärs auch so kein problem das mitzuloggen, wenn er wirklich will ...


----------



## kartoffelsack (2. Nov 2006)

In log4j.properties  kann man über

log4j.logger.org.hibernate.type=debug

einstellen, dass hibernate ab dem Level 'debug' die Parameter-Bindings ausgibt.


----------

